# Spouse Visa for non EU citizen



## seald09 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello,

My partner (UK citizen) has started working at a well established German company in Berlin. I (Indian citizen) am currently studying at a Language School on a short term visa. We wish to get married in the coming weeks after which I intend to live with my partner in Germany. 
Could someone please advise on the process and how long it is likely to take? Would it be possible for me to get a long term visa from within Germany? 
My partner is on a comfortable salary and we are both university educated with extensive international experience. 

Thanks!

Regards,
D


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

seald09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My partner (UK citizen) has started working at a well established German company in Berlin. I (Indian citizen) am currently studying at a Language School on a short term visa. We wish to get married in the coming weeks after which I intend to live with my partner in Germany.
> Could someone please advise on the process and how long it is likely to take? Would it be possible for me to get a long term visa from within Germany?
> ...


How short term is your short term visa?

The trickiest part will probably be getting married in Germany - go to your local Standesamt and ask for the requirements for Indian nationals.

Generally, marrying a non-EEA national is a major headache in Germany.

That's why I got married in Denmark, this might also work for you.

EDIT: Didn't see that your partner is British. Yes, after getting married you can apply for residence card in country, provided that your visa is still valid.


----------



## seald09 (Jan 20, 2014)

ALKB said:


> How short term is your short term visa?
> 
> The trickiest part will probably be getting married in Germany - go to your local Standesamt and ask for the requirements for Indian nationals.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for writing back!
Short term visa expires in a month and no appointments in the Alien Registration Office until then 
Getting married in Denmark as well! 
Only concern was if I am to leave Germany and apply from India, how long its actually going to take, because 6-8 weeks sounds like a very long time. 
Alternatively, I was wondering if my partner applied for me from Berlin, if it might be quicker. Says Indian authorities might verify marriage documents, but doubt it applied to a Danish marriage certificate?

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

seald09 said:


> Hey thanks for writing back!
> Short term visa expires in a month and no appointments in the Alien Registration Office until then
> Getting married in Denmark as well!
> Only concern was if I am to leave Germany and apply from India, how long its actually going to take, because 6-8 weeks sounds like a very long time.
> ...


When are you getting married in Denmark?

Book the next available appointment now, so you have at least done that within the validity of your visa.

Don't know about where you are but in Berlin at least, there is always the possibility of showing up very early at the Ausländerbehörde, get a number and wait for a few hours to be seen without an appointment.

It's you who needs to apply. But even if you apply from India, it should not take longer than 15 days, as applications of family members of EEA citizens should be expedited (and free of charge).


----------



## seald09 (Jan 20, 2014)

ALKB said:


> When are you getting married in Denmark?
> 
> Book the next available appointment now, so you have at least done that within the validity of your visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this info! Very helpful. 

Getting married in Denmark on the 15th of August. Unfortunately, next available appointment for the Alien Registration Office is on the 16th of September and my visa runs out on the 2nd of September. 

Getting a ticket and waiting at the office sounds perfect! I am in Berlin actually. Would you have any other info on this? So, go in as soon as they open and wait for the number to be called? Would I be able to communicate in English? Neither my partner or I speak German conversationally. 

The 15 days thing is very helpful too! I have been trying to look for a source that says family members of EU/EEA citizens shouldn't have to wait for more than 15 days; pretty sure I have seen it somewhere but can't seem to find it. Would you have links to a document. 

Many thanks again for taking the time to answer these queries. Much appreciated.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

seald09 said:


> Thanks for all this info! Very helpful.
> 
> Getting married in Denmark on the 15th of August. Unfortunately, next available appointment for the Alien Registration Office is on the 16th of September and my visa runs out on the 2nd of September.
> 
> ...


Book the next available appointment - you can always cancel later. Also, keep checking the online appointment system, a few months back we needed an appointment at a different government agency and nothing was available for six weeks. We kept checking and suddenly a few days later, several last minute appointments had become available.

I never had to go to the EEA section at the Ausländerbehörde but from what I remember when walking past, they never seemed horribly busy. Definitely go before your visa runs out, show your marriage certificate and your booked appointment! If you have all your paperwork ready they might just process your residence card application then and there or at least extend your visa until your appointment.

Communicating in English is not guaranteed by any means. If you have a friend who speaks German and who would be willing to come along, take them with you.

I used to have an official link about the 15 days thing but can't find it right now.

EU Law Analysis: Simplifying applications for Schengen visas for third-country national family members of EU citizens: do the new proposals go far enough?

Do you have all the other documents you need for residence card application?


----------

